# *Computer For Sale!* Q6600, 8800GT, 4GB ram, 640GB Raid 0 - Phoenix, AZ



## MatrixEVO

Sold!


----------



## MatrixEVO

bump =)


----------



## Geoff

I'll buy it 

Feel free to consider this a free bump as well


----------



## quagmondo23

Looks good. I don't have money though.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Dang, where is all the Phoenix forum users? There's millions of people around here and nobody here wants it. Craig's List shows about 3000 listings for computers a day, so nobody sees it. Ebay sucks because they take so much out of the sale for themselves, along with PayPal. How should I do this people? I need money!


----------



## Geoff

If you really need money then I would sell the most expensive parts such as the CPU and video card on eBay and then buy cheaper parts.  Or maybe try to sell the parts here on CF and ship them?


BTW, did you get my photo text this afternoon?


----------



## MatrixEVO

I should sell them separate. Then once I get about $600 I'll get a laptop, and just keep selling the rest until it's gone. The only thing about selling it like that, is that I will be without a computer for a while, which will be hard to do.


----------



## mep916

If you decide to part the rig out, I'd be interested in the mobo.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> I should sell them separate. Then once I get about $600 I'll get a laptop, and just keep selling the rest until it's gone. The only thing about selling it like that, is that I will be without a computer for a while, which will be hard to do.


Spent all your money on gas eh?  lol

So did you get my text message that I sent you?


----------



## Cleric7x9

maybe i am missing something but this system new on newegg is <$1300, i think asking $1200 is a little much


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am not interested, but I have that exact same monitor, and it's great.


----------



## SirKenin

How about you try selling it for a reasonable price for a used system?  The reason is not selling is because the price is too high.  It's not gold.


----------



## BluePlum

I dont think theres many System Buyers on this forum for 1200$.


----------



## Kornowski

Why are you selling it anyway?

How much for the CPU?


----------



## Boomer

hey im from Peoria, AZ.....i am interested! gimmie a day to think about it and ill let you know


----------



## MatrixEVO

Boomer said:


> hey im from Peoria, AZ.....i am interested! gimmie a day to think about it and ill let you know



Ya no problem! It would be great to sell it to a computer forum user, I know who I can trust on here. I'll let you think about it, and if you have questions just lemme know!


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Ya no problem! It would be great to sell it to a computer forum user, I know who I can trust on here. I'll let you think about it, and if you have questions just lemme know!


Make sure to get that worked out before stealing $700 from me.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Lowered to *$1100*


----------



## Geoff

So the guy from Arizona wasn't interested?


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];898639 said:
			
		

> So the guy from Arizona wasn't interested?



No.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Why are you selling it anyway?
> 
> How much for the CPU?



Yeah, why are you selling it? It seems like an awesome comp to me...


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> Yeah, why are you selling it? It seems like an awesome comp to me...


He wants to stop gaming and focus on school work, so he wants to get a mid-ranged laptop instead.

Right? lol


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];899091 said:
			
		

> He wants to stop gaming and focus on school work, so he wants to get a mid-ranged laptop instead.
> 
> Right? lol



Spot on! The system is mint, runs great, there's no hidden problems.


----------



## lovely?

hey if nobody goes for it, would you part the 8800gt to me? i'll have funding in a few weeks (one or two i think)

the cheapest on newegg is $229 shipped, what would you take?


----------



## PohTayToez

The general rule I've always gone by is that a used computer part should be priced at about 60% of it's new value... definitely not more than 75%.  If you want the best price, you should try selling locally.  Maybe not craigslist, as it's rather crowded for big cities, but you might try just asking around to see if someone is looking for a computer.  Maybe put some fliers up.


----------



## MatrixEVO

PohTayToez said:


> The general rule I've always gone by is that a used computer part should be priced at about 60% of it's new value... definitely not more than 75%.  If you want the best price, you should try selling locally.  Maybe not craigslist, as it's rather crowded for big cities, but you might try just asking around to see if someone is looking for a computer.  Maybe put some fliers up.



Ya I know what you mean. It's just so hard to let it go for under 75%, when I worked so hard to pay for it all in the first place.

I've tried craigslist, and your right, it's flooded with other ads everyday. I might put some fliers up at school if they let me, and maybe the library.


----------



## Geoff

Or just keep it


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];901482 said:
			
		

> Or just keep it



Nah, you know the reasons I don't want a high end computer.


----------



## Kornowski

Part the individial parts out, I'm sure you'd get plenty for it doing it that way!


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Nah, you know the reasons I don't want a high end computer.


Ya, but you're selling it for like what, $1100?  If you sold it at that, from what I remember a laptop you want is around $800.  Is it really worth a difference $300 to not be able to play high end games and being able to upgrade?

I know you don't want to game much or at all anymore (I should cut back myself, lol), but why don't you just get a cheap budget laptop like I got for $399?


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];901861 said:
			
		

> Ya, but you're selling it for like what, $1100?  If you sold it at that, from what I remember a laptop you want is around $800.  Is it really worth a difference $300 to not be able to play high end games and being able to upgrade?
> 
> I know you don't want to game much or at all anymore (I should cut back myself, lol), but why don't you just get a cheap budget laptop like I got for $399?



I have school for a year and a half, so I won't be gaming for a while, and maybe when I'm so used to not gaming, I will be done forever. So there is no point keeping it just to upgrade.

I want something that is smaller, takes less electricity, has the convenience of being portable, and is not upgradeable. This way I save time by not gaming, and money by not upgrading and using less electricity.

I don't think I will spend quite $800. Dell outlet has laptops with the 8600M GT for under $700. The $399 laptop you just got would not be good enough for a main system. I need something with a little bit of power still.


----------



## Geoff

I don't mean to hijack your thread here, but I need to do something to at least slow down gaming.  Maybe it's just because I don't feel like doing homework, but I spent so much time today and yesterday on the computer and saying to myself "I have no idea what to do", I was outside for a few hours but I just didn't know what to do with myself, when I have projects due in a few weeks and I could be studying up.  I don't want to sell my PC as then my water cooling setup would be wasted, but I need to do something to stop myself from gaming, lol.

Anyways, if you can go without gaming at all then thats great!  I know that when I tried that though I couldn't stand it and I bought new desktop parts to game, then once I played for 10 minutes I was bored again, lol.


----------



## tlarkin

If you want a computer that holds resell value buy a mac.  Also, macs run great, efficient, they just work, and guess what, little to nil game support - until the game developers start making games.  By then you should have self control though.


----------



## fortyways

tlarkin said:


> If you want a computer that holds resell value buy a mac.  Also, macs run great, efficient, they just work, and guess what, little to nil game support - until the game developers start making games.  By then you should have self control though.



He's trying to save money, not waste it. He could buy a Mac _almost_ half as powerful as what he has now for about four times as much.

By the way OP, I've sold two computers on Craigslist in Phoenix in the past 6 months. It's not impossible, but your price is a little high. Think about it: if someone has 11 hundred dollars to pay for a computer do you really think they want something that's been used?


----------



## MatrixEVO

SOLD

Used the money to buy a motorcycle. Much more entertainment IMO! I think I'm done with this game, buying high end computer parts and sitting in my room using them. It's time to get a life!


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> SOLD
> 
> Used the money to buy a motorcycle. Much more entertainment IMO! I think I'm done with this game, buying high end computer parts and sitting in my room using them. It's time to get a life!


Thats great!  

I tell ya though, in the winter here there really isn't much else you can do.  Sure you can go skiing but it's just a pain to get ready and drive 30 minutes to ski for a couple hours.  Come late spring though, I can't wait to get out biking again, I'm so sick of winter!

But at least it's been in the 40's the past few days, and even reached 50F today


----------

